# Trails in SW Michigan



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Curious if anyone has ridden the trails in the SW corner of the state such as Watervilet and Dowagiac?? I'd like to hit some trails close to home this weekend and hear they got a ton of snow in that area. Just curious what the topography of the trail system is in that area. Is it wooded, leased fields, or what. Any trail reports for that area??

Thanks for any and all help.

Scott


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

The trails are maintained by Drift Busters. They consist of mostly fields with a few wood areas. Be careful as some of the trails use country roads and the CO's love to patroll them. The trails are in great shape now. Gobels, Watervliet or Bloomingdale are good spots to start at.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Thanks for the update Smoke!! The storm we got on Thursday allowed us to hit the trails in the Allegan area. The trail was in pretty good shape with a little ice in the corners when in the woods. Hilliard's was packed with nothing but sledders. Good time had by all and we ended up with 11 sleds in our group. One of these days we're going to drop in Allegan and do the loop over to South Haven.

Scptt


----------

